# Fantasy Items still available from GW Brick and mortar



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Credit to @MidnightSun for first telling me about this, but managed to confirm it today when I picked up some movement trays and spoke to my local manager. Stores are not allowed to have Fantasy items on the shelves to advertise as obviously the rule system is dead, but until the 1st September stores are allowed to sell the rest of any fantasy stock they have.

This explains why stores weren't told to return stock to head office as they normally do when items are pulled, but instead just told to take them off the shelf and keep them in store. Talking to my local manager it was basically that GW were aware that naturally people would not want to give up fantasy so would want to give them a chance to get any remaining stuff they may want. Though uptake on models sales of the age of sigmar/ fantasy system have been through the roof since it was first announced.

So if you have any fantasy books you wanted to get but never got chance you have until the 1st September to get them before they are gone for good! (Unless the store is already out of stock of them)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

They're keeping them out of sight? Odd. My local GW shop has a "clearance" type stand with all the books, etc. displayed.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> They're keeping them out of sight? Odd. My local GW shop has a "clearance" type stand with all the books, etc. displayed.


Yeah but thats the states, i have heard of some GW stores in the states are still allowing people to play 8th in store and are really not towing the company line with regards to AOS.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Yeah but thats the states, i have heard of some GW stores in the states are still allowing people to play 8th in store and are really not towing the company line with regards to AOS.


Oh weird, mine has AoS on display, but he isn't the typical owner either. He's a pretty good guy, greets customers with a handshake, etc. Doesn't seem to be the typical GW pedigree.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Wait a minute... no more fantasy ever???


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

so: wait we need to worry about them no longer making fantasy models like Glade guard kits or High elf spear men (for example)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Captain_Loken said:


> Wait a minute... no more fantasy ever???


Do try and keep up, Garviel, this isn't news.



dragonkingofthestars said:


> so: wait we need to worry about them no longer making fantasy models like Glade guard kits or High elf spear men (for example)


They're keeping the models, although I imagine they'll shift some aesthetics a little for the re-branded races once the kits get updated - what we're on about is the 8th ed rulebook, army books etc.

Anything Fantasy related that isn't a model will still be available _by specific request_ until September 1st. Models will be available until they are updated, as before.



bitsandkits said:


> Yeah but thats the states, i have heard of some GW stores in the states are still allowing people to play 8th in store and are really not towing the company line with regards to AOS.


I was quite surprised that Warhammer World in Nottingham was 50% Fantasy players when I went on Saturday and no GW people seemed to be bothered about it. I mean, they weren't going around checking, but it was still quite noticeable.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

My LGS is selling the books at $15 a piece. Last night, I picked up a much needed 8th Ed. BRB and all 5 End Times books for $90.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Was in GW Dublin today, and all their fantasy stuff is still on the shelves beside the AoS stuff.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Was in GW Dublin today, and all their fantasy stuff is still on the shelves beside the AoS stuff.


Fucking rebel provincials.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Fucking rebel provincials.


Yeah, we've always enjoyed sticking it to the man back on the "mainland".


----------

